# supply ship? in the korean war



## bubbrubb231 (Jun 26, 2018)

I;m trying to find out what ship my Grandpa served on in the Korean War. It was a supply ship and I believe it starts with a P but I have no idea how to confirm. My grandma told me one time but she past away.. help on possibilities or where I can find an answer? It was defnifitely a multi-syllabic word also.. almost like Poughkeepsie, NY or some thing to that effect. thanks in advance!


----------



## Samsette (Sep 3, 2005)

MSTS had USNS Pamanset (T-AO-85) in service 1949-58.


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

Military Sea Transportation Service (MSTS) Ships in the Korean War
http://www.usmm.org/koreashipmsts.html#anchor1712021

Merchant Ships Used in the Korean War
http://www.usmm.org/koreaships.html

Military Sea Transportation Service and Merchant Ships Participating in Inchon, Korea Invasion
http://www.usmm.org/inchonships.html

Greg Hayden


----------

